# Summer activities for children in Antibes / surrounding area



## Summer22 (7 mo ago)

Hello, I'm spending some time in Antibes this summer with my 12 year old daughter and looking for some activities for her. 

Ideally, would like to find something gymnastics or dance related. A week-long or 3 day course or similar, at a fairly advanced level, would be ideal, but open to other activities as well.

Grateful for any suggestions or links. I speak good French, she speaks a little. We are from London. Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could ask at the local mairie to see what is going on during the summer. Unfortunately, most clubs and associations take the months of July and August off. The French tend to use the summer holidays to spend time with their family. But the local mairie might know of some activities going on in the area. (Or you can start by checking the mairie's website to see if anything is listed there.)


----------

